# Very strong odor comming from purple buds please help



## 123lsd (Jun 12, 2007)

my weed is in a paper bag and after a couple hours when I smelled it, it smelled very strong like 99 percent alcohol or something. Part of the buds are also very purple. I think it could be from the strain, but I also think it could be something else causing this very strong smell.

any input is helpful and thanked.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 13, 2007)

Is your bud molding... what method did you use to cure it first?? where is it being stored... we need more details.. sounds like mold to me..


----------



## Mutt (Jun 13, 2007)

Herb when drying and curing will get some very "odd" odors. I would hang dry opposed to the paper bag method. A good way is to take a cardboard box and cut two big squares out of each side. Tie string inside and hang the buds in the box. You can put a small tiny fan blowing into the box to speed it up a little bit as well. 

Paper bags because the buds are "laying" on one side can create a mold problem. DJ Short recommends using the bag method but only after it is hung dry first then from the paper bag it goes to the jar. I just totally skip the paper bag and go straight to the jar.


----------

